# 2001 sentra se sr20de excessive noise



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

in addition to my 98 200sx se-r i also have a 2001 nissan sentra se with the sr20de engine.It has an excessive hydraulic lifter or valvetrain noise coming from i think the intake side of the valve cover.it is very noisy when the engine is cold but most of the time it subsides when the engine warms up.it only has 7800 miles on it.it conveniently will not make the noise when i return it to the dealer.anyone had this problem?my 98 does not nor ever has had any valvetrain noise.it sounds like a general motors quad 4.


----------

